# Age Concern with New Rules/Regulations



## Sunryder (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi I wonder if anyone can give us some advice. 

My OH has been offered a job in Calgary, Alberta and we are still waiting for the AEO to come through. We were hoping to get our PR application in this year before all the changes, but this does not seem like its going to happen, we have everything ready except for the AEO. My concern is our age, OH is 51 and I am 50 and having read all about the new rules regarding age, I am beginning to think that our dream of moving may not happen. 
I have checked on the points system and on my calculations we should still get through, but they may interpret things differently. OH's job is under NOC 7321-B and he has been offered a salary of 70K p/a, we also have a brother and sister who live in Alberta and have been there for +/- 12 years now. We have two sons who have both got good apprenticeships here in the UK and have decided to stay until they are qualified and they will come over on their own, although they could come with us as they are both under 22 years old. So just OH and I going. I have heard it is very difficult to get a job at my age (although I have a lot of experience) which is another worry as I won't be able to just sit at home and do nothing! Has any one got any advice on our chances??


----------

